# Intra-day Stock Charts



## Lucstar (2 May 2006)

Hi guys,
just wondering if anyone knew of any website that provides free intra-day stock charts?


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2006)

Right here but 20 min delay.

Dont know of realtime anywhere.
Some brokers have it comsec maybe.
I use Marketcast at $200/mth its instant.

Ist pik is Yahoo
Second Marketcast---couldnt place the whole screen as its to big.

NDO which Ive been trading today is better seen gramatically with Marketcast and support and resistance can be clearly seen,very easy to trade,I wish I saw all charts do an NDO day!


----------



## professor_frink (2 May 2006)

not a website, but a free program-
http://www.quotetracker.com/index_nn.asp
if you have an account with an online broker such as comsec, you can use them as a free datafeed.


----------



## happytrader (2 May 2006)

Hi Lucstar

Theres always www.bigcharts.com for intraday, daily, weekly, monthly, quarterly and yearly. Its 20 minutes delayed for the Australian Market except at 2.20pm when amazingly you get a realtime peak (hmm, I wonder why???). Time delays are somewhat different for the US Market. A top freebie.

If you want to pay there is Boursedata.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Julia (2 May 2006)

IRESS, which I understand is about $800 per month.

Julia


----------



## sails (3 May 2006)

Looks like brokers must vary a bit on the cost of Iress as Morrisons only charge a maximum of $100 per month or free with at least 5 trades per month.  It's live and updates dynamically, but the downside is that Iress only supply intra day charts for the current trading day so not much use if you want intra day data covering the last few days.


----------

